# Nulo Freestyle OK?



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi I've been feeding my 11 week old puppy nulo freestyle. It was recommended by the sales person at my dog food store. my question is is it okay since it does not say anything about Large breed puppy.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

How are your puppy's eyes, coat and stools?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Are you feeding the Nulo kibble? Or their freeze-dried raw?


I've fed the freeze-dried raw when my dog was convalescing after major surgery and cancer treatment. It was very convenient to use as shelf-stable raw. He's got a tender tummy, and this stuff is very appetizing. I can't comment on their kibble, but the freeze-dried is good stuff, and labeled for all life stages. It's VERY expensive though...though less so for a little pup than a big dog.


Their kibble doesn't say all life stages on the website, so I would call them to check. That usually means it's not suited for growth.
https://www.nulo.com/our-food/dog-food/


ETA: I used the food-finder tool on the website and it looks like they have several puppy-specific kibbles. Here are examples (one is exclusive to Petsmart, the other is exclusive to independent dealers):
https://www.nulo.com/our-food/dog-food/freestyle-puppy-turkey-and-sweet-potato-recipe/
https://www.nulo.com/our-food/dog-food/medalseries-puppy-chicken-and-sweet-potato-recipe/


----------

